# Off To Portugal



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

For a sunny 7 days, i'll probably scoot on over to uk mma while im over there to say a cheeky bonjour or ola even...

Much love guys & Gal (s) Where is kunoichi anyway?


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Ach, i was just about to place an order with you!

Still good or is it a one man crew?


----------



## mowflow (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, it's time for a break. I just booked me and the misses up to go to the Canaries for a weeks surfing next week. Next weekend will be great, few guys from my club fighting at Absolute Combat in Edinburgh on the Saturday night, they are all going to smash their opponents then it's my birthday on the Sunday and we jet off Sunday night.

Where you going in Portugal Marc?


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Have a goodun, im off to Cyprus for 2 weeks on monday.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

NLG said:


> Ach, i was just about to place an order with you!
> 
> Still good or is it a one man crew?


Nah still good man, Si-k is running the shop for me all orders will still get dispatched as usual

@ Mowflow somewhere in the Algarve not sure where as long as its hot and the beers cool im not bothered


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Enjoy mate!


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

marc said:


> For a sunny 7 days, i'll probably scoot on over to uk mma while im over there to say a cheeky bonjour or ola even...
> 
> Much love guys & Gal (s) Where is kunoichi anyway?


where

dont forget my gym if your in or near lisbon/cascais area

.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Samurai im in Algarve near Albuferia i think im quite a long way from you


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

marc said:


> Hi Samurai im in Algarve near Albuferia i think im quite a long way from you


yes its a good 2 hour drive flat out

ah well next time

at least weathers godd at the moment

really sh1tty last week

funy though not been on here for ages

after the hastles with the gym

now its open i get more PC time

.we are getting a brazilian guy in to teach BJJ and muay thai....soon

he wants to fight in uk

won a few bits in brazil and i think here too

.

.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

good to hear it is going well mate, yes the weather is lovely, ive just had a morning swim then heading down to the beach...life is hard, but it will be back to the crap weather shortly ):


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

boo hoo - yeah, I had a good swim this morning from the car to the shop - got bloody soaked....:laugh:


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Myself and the misses are off to thailand for an initial 6 months in December so rest assured i will be rubbin it in closer to the date !!! :yes:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

6 months, congratulations you have just made it to the top of my hit list:laugh:

Good on ya.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Si-K said:


> boo hoo - yeah, I had a good swim this morning from the car to the shop - got bloody soaked....:laugh:


:laugh:

sarcasm may apparently be the lowest form of wit but it still makes me curl up!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Si-K said:


> boo hoo - yeah, I had a good swim this morning from the car to the shop - got bloody soaked....:laugh:


My son is in cyprus at the mo with his cousin. 30 plus i believe,they went snorkling yesterday.

I went to the bearded theory fest last weekend, i remember now why i hate camping.

A hurricane thing blew through the camp site ripped all the tents out of the ground. I ran beer in hand to save my tent, tripped over a guide rope. I think i must have covered 3 mtrs before i landed. Did a lovely roll though (in mud) straight back to my feet and carried on running. Still had my beer glass in hand.. lost the beer though.

The wind ripped the main stage roof out and dumped it on the nearby people resulting in broken limbs. Oh happy days.:no:

Thats why i dont do camping fest's.

Apart from another couple this yr i suppose. Got me motorcycle , got to go somewhere on it.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

dropped our beer:no::no::no:

my missus will not be impressed by that line - I have just been watching the top gear series where they burn down a couple of caravans :laugh:- stick to the motorcycle, much more fun and less hassle from queueing traffic, just look after yourself - I had too many close calls back in the day....broken limbs do not carry over to MMA


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> For a sunny 7 days, i'll probably scoot on over to uk mma while im over there to say a cheeky bonjour or ola even...
> 
> Much love guys & Gal (s) Where is kunoichi anyway?


I have been um sort of offline for 4 weeks. I was changing providers (BT to Sky - speed didn't improve much, or at all) and it took us forever to reactivate the landline and then to order broadband, hence the hiatus.



marc said:


> Hi Samurai im in Algarve near Albuferia i think im quite a long way from you


Surprise, suprise 

I hope you had a good time! Was it warm enough? I'm sure it was sunny, but it's not always as hot as expected.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

sudden jump in temperature

up in the 30s this week


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Im back now, really nice place we stayed here http://www.pestana.com/hotels/en/hotels/europe/AlgarveHotels/VikingResort/Home/

Porches where we stayed was a bit quiet but the Algarve (old town) was really nice

Weather was great never had a bad day


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

That link didn't work chief? The fact that it's called the Viking Resort is cool enough though!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

It did for me.

About 10 years ago (whoa already?) my parents rented a house in Porches. It was quite nice but only in small doses, it was far too calm for a young teenager.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

portimao or albufeira are a bit more lively

even in november/december theres plenty open and weather is good

its been hitting 35 or 36 this week and we are further north

that hotel looks nice


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

samurai69 said:


> its been hitting 35 or 36 this week and we are further north


Holy crapstats. I can't stand that weather, when I go home I literally stay days in a row at home, I don't leave for several days. I really can't stand the heat. Most people embrace it, and I can never get a tan unless I force myself to. I'm a natural allergic-to-the-sun (well I'm not, but I don't fancy being under it much) even in the winter I usually rather the shade, but in the summer its just impossible. I sweat from every pore.

I'm only considering going there this summer because I need a tan, getting sun is healthy and I've noticed my health decreased greatly since I've been in the UK, but in no way I have "fun in the sun". :baffled:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Holy crapstats. I can't stand that weather, when I go home I literally stay days in a row at home, I don't leave for several days. I really can't stand the heat. Most people embrace it, and I can never get a tan unless I force myself to. I'm a natural allergic-to-the-sun (well I'm not, but I don't fancy being under it much) even in the winter I usually rather the shade, but in the summer its just impossible. I sweat from every pore.
> 
> I'm only considering going there this summer because I need a tan, getting sun is healthy and I've noticed my health decreased greatly since I've been in the UK, but in no way I have "fun in the sun". :baffled:


I actually want to go to Portugal this year, but I don't know about the language barrier.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> I actually want to go to Portugal this year, but I don't know about the language barrier.


Then you should definitely go to albufeira - everybody there at this time of the year will be british anyway :laugh:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Then you should definitely go to albufeira - everybody there at this time of the year will be british anyway :laugh:


Nothx. If I wanted to go to a beach full of Brits spending too much time in the sun, I'd just head over to Blackpool.

Anyone been to Algarve? I read in one of my mum's women magazines(!) that it's supposed to be awesome.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not it's eeeeverybody english, but easily most of the tourists there are foreign, so they have to speak english - restaurants, hotels etc. You will do fine.

Or you can pay me enough to the in the sun (that's a feat that won't come cheap) and I'll be your tour guide/translator. You're spoiled for choice 

The best thing of Algarve is probably the nightlife. All over portugal really, but in the summer Algarve beats it with a stick.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> It's not it's eeeeverybody english, but easily most of the tourists there are foreign, so they have to speak english - restaurants, hotels etc. You will do fine.
> 
> Or you can pay me enough to the in the sun (that's a feat that won't come cheap) and I'll be your tour guide/translator. You're spoiled for choice
> 
> The best thing of Algarve is probably the nightlife. All over portugal really, but in the summer Algarve beats it with a stick.


not a fan of the algarve during summer months......way too many brits on holiday

night life is good most of the year

i live near cascais so not so quite full of tourists

no language problem

all school children learn english at school and most TV is english with subtitles...............which makes learning the language difficult....even when i speak portuguese they answer in english 90% of the time

.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Albufeira and I did 3 months living in Villamoura, working at a crappy bar in the square and PRing for a club round the corner, not the best town to work in but the huge volume of bored girls on their parent's yatchs more than made up for it, ah the joys of marina towns.. God I feel old, that was bloody years ago now.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

samurai69 said:


> no language problem
> 
> all school children learn english at school and most TV is english with subtitles...............which makes learning the language difficult....even when i speak portuguese they answer in english 90% of the time


You're not making much sense to me now. What was your point? That there is no language problem or that it is hard to learn english? Who's 'they'? I'm seriously confused.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> You're not making much sense to me now. What was your point? That there is no language problem or that it is hard to learn english? Who's 'they'? I'm seriously confused.


I guess that he means that everyone speaks English there, so it is hard for him to learn portugese because everyone answers in English.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Or you can pay me enough to the in the sun (that's a feat that won't come cheap) and I'll be your tour guide/translator.


Psh, the last time I hired a tour guide/translator was...well, let's just say it went horribly wrong. Bloodshed, antelope droppings and a total country quarantine. No fun.

But thanks for the offer! =P

That being said, sounds like Algarve isn't my type of place. I'm not one to go out to clubs, etc. I prefer exploring a country like crazy. I'm in Paris on 2-6th July for the Japan Expo (I love conventions, sue me!), but I fancy going on a Summer holiday once my leg feels well enough for me to go out and explore!

Suggestions?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I really would like to go to the big bike rally in Faro they have each yr. Its on the coast, would be jolly good fun.

Just thought i would throw that random thang in.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I really would like to go to the big bike rally in Faro they have each yr. Its on the coast, would be jolly good fun.
> 
> Just thought i would throw that random thang in.


I've been wanting to do those things for years, but then I don't have a bike or know anyone who has one. Heck I don't even drive, so there.

Imy why don't you go on exploring the US? There's beach, snow, mountains, skucrapers, desert, lakes, all at the same time. Colorado seems lots of fun for exploring, the nature and stuff, if you're not so much intp nightlife. Definitely on my list.

(just so we get it clear, mediterranean nightlife has nothing to do with the english scene, it's far more engaging and, as it follows, more fun, mostly because when we mean 'nightlife' it's not just about clubs. Just wanted to get that out of the way)


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

When i lived in France , the night life was fantastic. We used to hang out in St Tropez. Would leave as the sun came up and go for a swim.

Did have a few Jaws moments though. You know, on ones own with girl . Go skinny dipping as the sun comes up. Sitting on beach silhouette of girl in the distance. They would always swim out for miles and i would be stnding there up to my knees thinking oh dear,this aint good.

Seeing that film as kid marked me for life.:eek:

Ill put a pic of my bike up now ive finshed building it.


----------

